# Horn howler fron red hat calls



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Rick made my year when he gifted me this gorgeous horn howler! Now if I can only learn to make the right noises with it ! LOL


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking call - Keep practicing and you will get the sound you want.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

another beautiful horn Rick!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well..... He did sand it..... And a few other horns too. If you look close you will see there is a fitting at the base of the reed for a reed protector. Not sure Ralph noticed that yet.....

Ralph was over for a bit this afternoon and is progressing quicky with his new call. He has reached the point of being effective in a few days.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I will have some more finished up in a few days.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now thats what neighbors are for

great looking call


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, he didn't tell me till I finished sanding the black palm call that I have to make the tone board too! Damn sneaky way to get me into making calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking horn howler ! Talking about horns, has anybody heard from Scott ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SGB.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

a beauty!!!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful howler Rick. Love the horn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another beauty Rick. I bet it sounds as good as it looks. You keep at it Ralph, he'll have you doin' the dishes before long.


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Youngdon, the washer and dryer are IN his shop! Lmoa


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Good looking call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas


----------

